

Show HN: MiniManager – Fantasy Football Reinvented - juliankeenaghan
http://www.minimanager.co/

======
grena
Not really my type, but I love the UI. Any informations about technos behind ?
Cheers !

~~~
praxeum
Creator here, what would you like to know?

------
tuananh
looks pretty cool. is there any legal issue with using players' names?

~~~
praxeum
Yes. The Premier League is pretty hard on image rights, which is one of the
reasons why we're using illustrations instead of actual photos.

